# Jimmy le tronc



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc est un charmant jeune garçon plein d'allant et de joie de vivre.
Malheureusement, Jimmy n'a ni bras ni jambes.
Et il lui arrive pleins d'aventures.

*Episode 1*
Jimmy prend son bain...
... Mais Natascia, la charmante ouzbeck qui lui sert d'infirmière (elle est ouzbeck et moustachue, charcutière de formation, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'avoir bon coeur et d'être venue tenter sa chance au merveilleux paradis de l'occident triomphant qui manque de gens pour des services de proximité)
Bref, Natascia a mis trop d'eau.

"Blo blebour, bleu bleu bloi" crie Jimmy.

---------------------------------------------------

*Episode 2*
Jimmy n'a pas de petite copine.
Alors Jimmy s'en remet à la veuve poignet.


Euh, en fait, non......

Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.

------------------------------------------------------

Allez, toi aussi immagine un épisode pitoresque de l'existence mouvementée de Jimmy le tronc.


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

S'il avait des bras, il t'en ferait un d'honneur...


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolats.


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas une histoire à raconter pendant les fêtes.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une histoire à raconter pendant les fêtes.....


*Ah bon*
pourquoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

*Jimmy a un n½ud*
et pas de bras.

Reste donc pour lui à travailler sa souplesse


----------



## bugman (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah bon*
> pourquoi ?



Parce que c'est triste (surtout depuis que ses parents l'obligent a aller au theatre de marionnettes)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> ses parents l'obligent a aller au theatre de marionnettes




*Superbe !*
on tient l'épisode 3 !


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2005)

Episode 4.
Pour les fêtes, ses copains lui offrent un poster dédicacé de Léonard.






Quels déconneurs ces gars-là.


----------



## bugman (26 Décembre 2005)

Episode 5 :
Jimmy pour Noel voulait un babyfoot, son pere lui a offert des pics a brochettes !
Economique le Noel de Jimmy !


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy l&#8217;étron?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

*Épisode 6*
Jimmy lassé du théâtre de marionnettes, manquant de souplesse et n'appréciant que moyennement les blagues de ses potes décide de faire une fugue.

Il s'enfuit pour l'Ousbékistan en faisant de l'auto-stop





:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

episode 7
Jimmy veut une guitare pour faire comme Hendrix car ils ont le meme prenom.


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

jimmy va voir une prostituee pour se faire deniaiser. Le plantureux pot de peinture commence à lui expliquer ce qu il faut faire. Mais Jimmy, il est un peu tebe. Il liu demande alors : "et ou est ce que jimmy li doigt ?"

hum...


----------



## bugman (26 Décembre 2005)

Photo de la maman de Jimmy


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Episode 9
C'est noël, les doux flocons etouffent la campagne sous leur blanc manteau, le feu crépite dans la cheminée, l'amour a réuni toute la famille (ainsi que Natascia) autour d'un délicieux repas de réveillon.
"Allez, au lit" dit la mère, de la joie en paillètes plein les mirettes. "Et pour que le père noël apporte les cadeaux, on met ses chaussures devant le sapin"
Long silence embarrassé.



Episode 9 (variante)
C'est noël....
"Allez au lit tout le monde. Jimmy, va mettre ton slip sous le sapin !"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

*Épisode 10 : Jimmy décide de devenir démineur*
là bas, au Cambodge. 

Il n'a ni bras ni jambes et ne pourra pas les perdre si une mine lui pète à la gueule.


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

Episode 11 :
Jimmy a trop mange au MacDo et il a besoin d argent. Il cherche du travail et en trouve un au bowling du quartier... Il est boule de bowling


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Épisode 10 : Jimmy décide de devenir démineur*
> là bas, au Cambodge.
> 
> Il n'a ni bras ni jambes et ne pourra pas les perdre si une mine lui pète à la gueule.


Mais ses collègues sont aussi cons que ses potes :
"Tu sais petit" lui dit l'un "le déminage, c'est entièrement une question de doigté..."

Pauvre Jimmy le tronc !


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Jimmy le tronc !




*C'est alors que Jimmy découvre la foi*
il se convertit aussi sec et devient tronc d'église.

Il devient le meilleur ami de toutes les mamies qui viennent y mettre des pièces.




:love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est alors que Jimmy découvre la foi*
> il se convertit aussi sec et devient tronc d'église.
> 
> Il devient le meilleur ami de toutes les mamies qui viennent y mettre des pièces.
> ...



Il est également devenu le meilleur client du proctologue du quartier qui l'aide à restituer le produit de la quête.

:love:


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc nage avec ses oreilles:

*Ne lui mettez jamais un bonnet ...il risque de se noyer*

Ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ok je sors


Au contraire, tu es le bienvennu.

D'ailleurs, Jimmy a été un moment manequin pour les apprenti sauveteur en piscine.

"Blo bleblour, bleu bleu bloie" crie Jimmy

Oh, Jimmy ! Ca tu l'as déjà dit !


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

chez nous un mec comme ça sa s'appelle une madelaine.


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimy le Tronc est le cousin de Jacques Dutronc !


----------



## jahrom (26 Décembre 2005)

Heureusement pour Jimmy, si la nature ne lui a pas donné de jambes et de bras, elle l'a pourvu de 7 bites !!!

Désormais, il est poulpe au musé de la mer... :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

ah ben on parle pas du meme jimmy alors... le mien il en avait 5... et son slip lui allait comme un gant


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

s'est fin sa se mange sans faim!


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> Désormais, il est poulpe au musé de la mer...



Musée de Cousteau...pauvre Jimmy ce que les brumes de l'alcool peuvent faire....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Jimy le Tronc est le cousin de Jacques Dutronc !


Ouais, mais comme son cousin lui file pas un radis,
ça lui fait une belle jambe à Jimmy...


... oh pardon, Jimmy, je ne voulais pas dire ça...


Pauvre Jimmy le tronc !


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

jimi le tronc a des potes bucherons s'est con!!!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> jimi le tronc a des potes bucherons s'est con!!!!!!!!




*Pas de bras*
pas de tronçonneuse


----------



## joubichou (26 Décembre 2005)

Des tronçonneuses oû ça.?
Allez voir ici et vous pourrez remettre des membres a jimmy
http://gloubiweb2.free.fr/ paddy.htm.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas de bras*
> pas de tronçonneuse


oui mes ses potes ils en n'ont


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc boit à la paille :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy le tronc boit à la paille :mouais:



Ne regarde pas la paille qu'il y a dans l'oeil de jimmy, mais la poutre qui est dans celui de chacun de nous.


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ne regarde pas la paille qu'il y a dans l'oeil de jimmy, mais la poutre qui est dans celui de chacun de nous.




  je ne citerais pas de nom    

PAs la peine de m'envoyer des MP


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy satisfait toutes ses femmes : comme il ne peut pas prendre ses jambes à son cou, il prend celles de ses partenaires...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ne regarde pas la paille qu'il y a dans l'oeil de jimmy.


Oui, mais ça, c'est pas sa faute, c'est ce couillon d'oncle Jean qui lui a tapé dans le dos au moment où il se penchait pour boire.
C'est qu'il n'est pas très stable, Jimmy...

Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

lorsque jimmy le tronc fête noel, y a pas de buche au dessert


----------



## guytantakul (26 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement pour Jimmy, si la nature ne lui a pas donné de jambes et de bras, elle l'a pourvu de 7 bites !!!
> 
> Désormais, il est poulpe au musé de la mer... :mouais:



Mais la conservatrice m'ayant trouvé mignon...
Jimmy la tête profond et j'ai crié "maman"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc a la nationalité américaine.Il vote George Buche.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

le truc de bien avec jimmy pour les longs soir d'hiver s'est qu'il peut vous réallimenté un feux  en cas de manque de buche.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy a redoublé 5 fois sa seconde. Il ne voulaits suivre que les cours du tronc commun.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

si jimmy avait eu des bras on les aurais appeller des branche et ses pies des racines.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Episode 32
Jimmy le tronc a plein de potes.
Ils viennent le voir pour jouer à la console - il a appris à tenir le pad entre les dents, il est trop fort Jimmy le tronc.
Mais bon, il perd tout le temps et c'est trop facile de lui bouffer tous les chips sous le nez pendant ce temps.
Alors, il a plein de potes.

Pauvre Jimmy le tronc ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy a redoublé 5 fois sa seconde. Il ne voulaits suivre que les cours du tronc commun.



Pas de bras, pas de jambes, mais des ailes et des pattes.
"Commun oiseau au yeux de lumière"...  © Eurovision


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Pour calculer l'âge de Johnny le tronc, il faudrait lke couper en deux au niveau de la taille et compter les épaisseurs de graisse.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bras, pas de jambes, mais des ailes et des pattes.
> "Commun oiseau au yeux de lumière"...  © Eurovision


Jimmy regarde toujours l'Eurovision.
"Putain de télécommande, meeeeeerde !!"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy regarde toujours l'Eurovision.
> "Putain de télécommande, meeeeeerde !!"



Jymmy suit tous les épisodes de la star ac. Mais au moment du vote, y'a que lui qui ne choisit pas son candidat avec les pieds.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy perd tous ses paris. Pourtant, il est sur de lui à chaque fois : "j'y mettrais ma main à couper".
Il a déjà perdu quatre fois et hésite à lancer un cinquième pari.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Décembre 2005)

L'autre jour, Jimmy est allé à un matche de foot, il est supporter de l'équipe de Noan le Fuselier...
Il quitta le stade, écoeuré, quand le chauffeur lanca à la foule:
*"Si t'es fier d'être de Noan tapes dans tes mains !" *

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc a des démangeaisons. Mais comme il n'a pas de bras, il ne peut pas se gratter. Alors, il rampe sur le paillasson. 

Pauvre Jimmy le tronc !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

*Jimmy le tronc n'aime pas l'après-Noël*
il craint qu'on ne le jette à la place du sapin


:rateau:
:bebe:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc a une petite bite. Décidément, il n'a vraiment pas de chance.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand Jimmy le tronc a du chagrin sa mère l'appelle   "Hé le saule"


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy n'aime pas iPantoufle ...à cause son avatar


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand Jimmy le tronc pête.....ça s'entend de loin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Une phrase que vous n'entendrez jamais Jimmy le tronc dire est : *Les bras m'en tombent*.


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy aime bien patochman, il écorce, comme lui


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2005)

Le film préféré de Jimmy... Kenny !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Décembre 2005)

ou Freaks avec son grand-père


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Décembre 2005)

mais faudrait pas que la saga de Jimmy le tronc devienne une histoire sans queue ni tête...

Resterait plus grand chose


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le film préféré de Jimmy... Kenny !




*J'aurais plutôt opté*
pour Johnny s'en va en guerre...


----------



## valoriel (27 Décembre 2005)

c'est une histoire de cul de chatte? :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2005)

C'est une histoire casse-pieds.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est une histoire casse-pieds.



*À condition*
d'en avoir.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Elle ne fut pas toujours facile.
C'est si mignon, un bébé qui applaudit, sa fraîche frimousse fendue d'un large sourire de joie...
Il lui fallut aussi apprendre à compter. Mais sur quoi puisqu'il n'avait pas de doigts ? Sur les couilles lui dit madame Langlois (son institutrice). 
Alors Jimmy compta. En base deux.
1,2,11,12...
Pan ! Un coup de règle sur les couilles (et oui, toujours pas de doigts...)
Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

La légende de Jimmy n'est pas, outre une chanson que l'on peut entendre 16 fois par jour sur MFM, uniquement jalonnée de malheurs.

A l'école, pendant les cours d'EPS en 2nde, la classe de Jimmy allait à la piscine lors du 1er trimestre. Le prof demandait aux élèves de parcourir le plus de temps possible sous l'eau sans respirer. Les meilleurs ne tenaient que 50m mais jimmy suppliait pour qu'on lui laisse tenter sa chance. Les élèves riaient mais Jimmy, lui, il s'en fouttait, il voulait juste nager.

Finalement, son prof décida de se (le) jeter à l'eau et accompagna Jimmy dans le grand bain. Et là, se fut la délivrance. A l'aide de ses deux oreilles, jimmy parcouru 8 longueurs sans respirer, soit 400m et 5 min en apnée.

Stupéfait, le prof lui demandait comment il faisait. Jimmy lui répondit alors que tous les we, il s'entrainait avec son père, soit en baie de somme, soit à cherbourg, à coté de l'usine de la hague. Il expliquait que son père le larguait au large et qu'il devait regagner le rivage par ses propres moyens.

Le prof ébahi souligna alors l'exploit de Jimmy mais ce dernier ne pu répondre que "bah, c'est pas trop dur, le plus dur, c'est de sortir du sac"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À condition*
> d'en avoir.



au moins un qui suit


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc s'est fait arrêter par les flics.... il faisiait du trafic de hache ....


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

pour lui, c'est noël tout les jours. :love: 
youpla houp!
en plus il sait danser comme personne à la macarena. 
bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy a créé un forum sur internet avec vBulletin. Il espère ainsi récupérer des membres.


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

Mouarf !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc a une soeur : Lucy. Lucy a des bras et des jambes. Mais elle n'a pas d'oreilles ni d'anus. Elle ne peut donc ni entendre ni chier. Pauvre Lucy !


----------



## mikoo (28 Décembre 2005)

Bah si elle peut chier par la bouche comme dans un episode de south park.  
... mais le problème c'est qu'à ce moment là elle doit manger par l'anus. 
conclusion : son destin est de mourir de faim.


----------



## bugman (28 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bah si elle peut chier par la bouche comme dans un episode de south park.
> ... mais le problème c'est qu'à ce moment là elle doit manger par l'anus.
> conclusion : son destin est de mourir de faim.



Enf*****, ils ont tué Lucy !


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

Jimmya a obtenu récemment un rôle au cinéma.... il a doublé Anakin Skywalker à la fin de la Revanche des Sith... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc n'aime pas MC Solaar : "Lève les bras et danse avec moi..." - salaud !

Par contre, il adore Daniel Balavoine - "Frappe avec ta tête"...

Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy, l'est d'la famille de Jacques ? Dutronc ?

Etre né tronc, c'est la merde...


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy, l'est d'la famille de Jacques ? Dutronc ?
> 
> Etre né tronc, c'est la merde...



Toi t'as pas lu le post de G2LOQ.


Oui c'est la merde d'autant plus qu'il est laid.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy le tronc a deux super potes :
Tony le fion qui a un anus artificiel et un dimétrodon qui doit rester à la maison (sinon, vous immaginez la gueule des gens ? Un dimétrodon !).

Tony le fion et le dimétrodon ont eu aussi des existences pleines d'annecdotes croustillantes, mais j'aurais la décence de les taire, car c'est mal de rire avec la différence.

Oh, vous croyez quoi ? J'ai une éthique, moi !


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy le tronc a deux super potes :
> Tony le fion qui a un anus artificiel et un dimétrodon qui doit rester à la maison (sinon, vous immaginez la gueule des gens ? Un dimétrodon !).
> 
> Tony le fion et le dimétrodon ont eu aussi des existences pleines d'annecdotes croustillantes, mais j'aurais la décence de les taire, car c'est mal de rire avec la différence.
> ...


heu j'ai du mal avec les mots de plus de 6 lettres s'est quoi un dimétrodon? un dinosaure !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Longueur : 2 à 3 m 
Poids : 6 à 8 tonnes
Il a vécu il y a 300 millions d'années.
C'est un carnivore aux dents effilées, un lointain ancêtre des mammifères.
L'immense "voile" qu'il avait sur le dos lui servait à se refroidir ou à se réchauffer.


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Longueur : 2 à 3 m
> Poids : 6 à 8 tonnes
> Il a vécu il y a 300 millions d'années.
> C'est un carnivore aux dents effilées, un lointain ancêtre des mammifères.
> L'immense "voile" qu'il avait sur le dos lui servait à se refroidir ou à se réchauffer.





ho la belle bête! et sa mange quoi l'hiver?
le papa du dimétrodon il fait quoi comme travaille? et es qui l'est copain avec le trex? et es que lui aussi il connais le gorille de king kong et ......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

On ne sait pas très bien d'où il sort, mais depuis qu'il est pote avec Jimmy le tronc, tous les chiens du quartier lui foutent la paix à Jimmy (enfin, ceux qui restent, parce que ça bouffe un dimétrodon...)

Quand à leur amitié, elle remonte au jour ou, lassé des vexations de Natascia (son infirmière ouzbeck) Jimmy lui a lancé : "Allez, vient, on met les voiles" 
(il est d'ailleurs surprennant de constater à quel point le dimétrodon apprécie l'humour à la con malgré son apparence pour le moins... brutale)

Sinon, Jimmy et le dimétrodon aiment bien écouter T-Rex en fumant des oinj tandis que Tony le fion s'enferme aux chiottes pour bouder (un petit con lui a encore bouché l'anus artificiel avec un chewing gum, c'est pas sympa, Tony va chier des bulles !!)

Pour une fois, pauvre Tony le fion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy le tronc n'aime pas MC Solaar : "Lève les bras et danse avec moi..." - salaud !
> 
> Par contre, il adore Daniel Balavoine - "Frappe avec ta tête"...
> 
> Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.



Ca rme rappelle l'énorme boulette qu'avait fait François Feldman une année au Téléthon. Il chantait et dans son enthousiasme s'est écrié "Allez, tout le monde debout !". Et au premier rang, il y avait des enfants... en fauteuil roulant !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Décembre 2005)

Quand Jimmy le tronc se ballade avec son dimétrodon en laisse dans les rues de Clichy, il fait l'admiration des sauvageons : "z'y va, mate son pitbull Lacoste !"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mère de Jimmy le tronc :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2005)

Déjà, à sa naissance, ses parents avaient essayé de prendre ça avec humour :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

A Noel, on lui a quand même offert un compagnon, un chien. Enfin, un demi-chien...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Lol, ca fait 10minutes que je lit ce poste, et je suis pete de rire a presque chaque message... 

Épisode 101 : 
Jimmy va aux toilettes et tombe dedans, il peut pas se tenir (ou  retenir plutot), il a pas de jambes ni de bras......

pauvre jimy le tronc....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Épisode 101 : l'épisode des toilettes




*Enfin, ça c'est la version*
que le père de Jimmy a plaidé devant le juge.

En vérité il avait suivi les conseils de Marcel, son gros voisin, qui se débarrasse par ce biais des petits chats  à peine nés que lui fait sa minette tous les six mois.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Le pere a voulu tué son fils ?  
L'enfoiré, il a tué jimmy !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

en francais maintenant


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy ne s'est jamais mis un doigt dans le nez


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Episode 103 : Jimmy et sa grand mere...

Pendant que sa grand mere manges avec lui, jimmy eternue....  Et la sa grand mere hurlle : "on mets la mets ddevant la bouche quand oon eternue !!!"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2005)

A l'école, Jimmy le tronc n'a jamais dit un mot. Et pour cause : il fallait lever la main pour pouvoir s'exprimer.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Episode 103 : Jimmy et sa *grand mere*...
> 
> Pendant que sa *grand mere* mange*s* avec lui, *j*immy *e*ternue....  Et l*a* sa *grand mere* hur*l*le : "on met*s* la *mets* d*d*evant la bouche quand *o*on *e*ternue !!!"





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> en fran*c*ais maintenant






Les bras m'en tombent !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Les bras m'en tombent !



Il te reste toujours les jambes. Enfin, je suppose.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste toujours les jambes. Enfin, je suppose.



Moi, oui !

Mais Jimmy détalerait plutôt ventre à terre


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2005)

Qui ouvre les bouteilles de Jimmy ?


----------



## valoriel (31 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui ouvre les bouteilles de Jimmy ?


Jimmy ne boît pas, il est déjà rond....


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy n'est pas fauché.....il jouait dans un film de WD qui portait son nom....amputé comme lui.
Il était déjà dans un ordinateur.


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy n'est pas fauché.....il jouait dans un film de WD qui portait son nom....amputé comme lui.
> Il était déjà dans un ordinateur.



Donc Jimmy............... est un bon motocycliste.   :rateau:



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Il était déjà dans un ordinateur.



PonKHead n'a rien inventé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2005)

Desole mais je mets rarement les accents, je mets 3 fois plus longtemps a ecrire sinon...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

Eh bien essaie de faire aussi bien sur le forum qu'en dictée à l'école


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2005)

Jimmy cherche une copine


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Mais il déteste la chanson de françoise Hardy... :


			
				Françoise Hardy a dit:
			
		

> Tous les garçons et les filles de mon âge se promènent dans la rue deux par deux
> Et les yeux, dans les yeux, *Et la main dans la main *
> Ils s'en vont, amoureux, sans peur du lendemain...




Pauvre Jimmy !  :rateau:


----------



## r0rk4l (31 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy cherche une copine



S'il en trouve une, il n'est pas prêt de lui mettre la main au panier  


Pauvre Jimmy le tronc :mouais:


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

si jimmy croise un géant il risque de le prendre pour un tic tac®.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy cherche une copine



Une copine qui a au mois des bras.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2006)

Pour faire plaisir au curé de sa paroisse, Jimmy s'est déguisé en tronc à aumônes pour le jour de l'an.
Aujourd'hui le curé cherche désespérément à récupérer les pièces que Jimmy a avalées.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Janvier 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire plaisir au curé de sa paroisse, Jimmy s'est déguisé en tronc à aumônes pour le jour de l'an.
> Aujourd'hui le curé cherche désespérément à récupérer les pièces que Jimmy a avalées.



Forcément, il n'a pas d'anus.....ce qui ne l'empèche pas d'être laid Tronc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire plaisir au curé de sa paroisse, Jimmy s'est déguisé en tronc à aumônes pour le jour de l'an.
> Aujourd'hui le curé cherche désespérément à récupérer les pièces que Jimmy a avalées.



Une seule solution : dragées Fuca.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Une seule solution : dragées Fuca.



Pauvre timmy le fion...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre timmy le fion...



Avec tout ce qu'il a avalé dans sa nouvelle fonction de tronc d'église, "pauvre", c'est vite dit. Il a comme qui dirait une richesse intérieure. Et il en chie pour la dévoiler.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Une copine qui a au mois des bras.



Il en avait une sans bras ni jambes comme lui, la première fois qu'elle s'est désabillée elle est restée collé par terre, ça avait fait ventouse...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout ce qu'il a avalé dans sa nouvelle fonction de tronc d'église, "pauvre", c'est vite dit. Il a comme qui dirait une richesse intérieure. Et il en chie pour la dévoiler.


Il a un corps qui vaut de l'or


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

le jour ou jimmy vas vouloir se marier il vas lui falloir un collier pour la bague.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le jour ou jimmy vas vouloir se marier il vas lui falloir un collier pour la bague.



Et il va avoir du mal pour passer la bague au doigt de sa fiancée. Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le tronc chante aussi!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

On veut marier Jimmy avec la femme-tronc qui est si bonne.
Mais Jimmy répond :
_Mais que m'importe les troncs bonnes moi je veux jouer de l'hélicon !_
(obligeamment emprunté à Bobby Lapointe)


----------



## Fondug (2 Janvier 2006)

*********** AFP ****************
Dépêche AFP (Paris, Lundi 2 janvier 2006 - 12h40)
Un dramatique accident s'est produit dans le supermarché Auchan de Velizy 2. Jimmy le Tronc, équipé de son sac à dos volumineux, se serait fait farcir de beurre et de persil puis dévoré par un déséquilibré qui l'aurait pris pour un esgargot géant.

*******************************

Pov'jimmy'eul'tronc


----------



## r0rk4l (2 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> On veut marier Jimmy avec la femme-tronc qui est si bonne.
> Mais Jimmy répond :
> _Mais que m'importe les troncs bonnes moi je veux jouer de l'hélicon !_
> (obligeamment emprunté à Bobby Lapointe)



Comment pourra-t-on lui passer la bague au doigt?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Un * hélicon* (autour du corps) ne ferait-il pas l'affaire ?


----------



## elKBron (2 Janvier 2006)

on peut jouer aux dames sur la croupe des chevaux ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy a mal aux oreilles ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> on peut jouer aux dames sur la croupe des chevaux ?



Ben... p'têt... On peut jouer *avec* les dames, à en croire la devise portée aux toasts de la cavalerie : _A nos chevaux, à nos escaliers, à nos femmes etc _... la SCSCHARTE, quoi :rateau:


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

un elicon con con con con.

a part sa j'ai pas entendu jimmy le tronc sonné?


----------



## Fulvio (2 Janvier 2006)

Bon, maintenant, on arrête de se moquer de ce pauvre Jimmy, et on va s'intéresser au cas de son cousin Johnny le prompt.

Johnny le prompt va tellement vite qu'il éjacule une heure avant les préliminaires.

Pauvre Johnny le prompt.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le prompt a trouvé la solution...

Il éjacule en poudre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Johnny le prompt a toujours clignoté en terminale.


Pauvre Johnny le prompt&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

Triste nouvelle : Jimmy le tronc est mort . Il a péri dans l'incendie qui a ravagé son appartement. Appartement dont il n'a pu sortir à temps puis qu'il n'avait pas de bras et de jambes. A leur arrivée sur les lieux du drame, les pompiers furent surpris de sentir une odeur de caramel. L'explication a rapidement été trouvé : Jimmy le tronc était diabétique. 
Pauvre Jimmy le tronc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

Quand Johnny le prompt pète, ça pue avant même qu'il ait lâché sa caisse. C'est dire s'il est rapide. Pauvre Johnny le prompt.


----------



## Fondug (3 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le prompt, ben il est mort né


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le prompt est génétiquement modifié


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Aaaaaah, je me disais aussi....
J'ai croisé Johnny le prompt la semaine dernière et il nous a tous traité d'enfoirés.


Pauvre Johnny le prompt.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai croisé Johnny le prompt la semaine dernière et il nous a tous traité d'enfoirés.



Ben y'a pas besoin d'etre tres rapide pour le voir...


----------



## NED (5 Janvier 2006)

Mon 1er descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
Mon 2d descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
Mon 3eme descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
Mon 4eme descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
Mon 5eme descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
Mon 6eme descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
Mon tout sont les cousins de Jimy...

Réponse ????????


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mon 1er descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
> Mon 2d descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
> Mon 3eme descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
> Mon 4eme descent les champs Elysées à toute vitèsse en roulettes.
> ...


6 troncs préssés?


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2006)

joly Bébé rapide et efficasse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

Johnny le prompt parle vite. Très vite. Si vite que personne ne comprend ce qu'il dit. Pauvre Johnny le prompt.


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Johnny le prompt parle vite. Très vite. Si vite que personne ne comprend ce qu'il dit. Pauvre Johnny le prompt.



Utiliserait-il un prompt......eur ?


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

Johnny le prompt est ..éjaculateur précoce ...bien sûr :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Johnny le prompt est ..éjaculateur précoce ...bien sûr :rateau:



Il s'en fout.....puisqu'il n'est pas prompt à la "détente".:rose:
En plus  Johnny le prompt est un anxieux....il est toujourd tendu.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le con aime la bière


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

Johnny le prompt a vécu une grande histoire d'amour avec Lucy, la soeur de Jimmy le tronc (vous savez : celle qui n'a ni oreilles ni anus). La belle histoire dura 3 mois et s'acheva pour des raisons purement sexuelles. En effet, Johnny le prompt aimait pratiquer la sodomie. et avec Lucy, ce n'était pas possible. Mais, au début, par amour pour Lucy, il décida de prendre sur lui et de laisser tomber sa "passion". Mais il finit par craquer et s'en alla sodomiser ailleurs. Lucy le sut et le quitta sur le champ. Pauvre Johnny le prompt.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est rude comme histoire juste avant le week end


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est rude comme histoire juste avant le week end



Désolé.  

Mais bon, ça me fait rire ces conneries.


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

moralité :trop va le prompt à l'anus qu'à la fin lucy se cassse....


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Johnny le prompt a vécu une grande histoire d'amour avec Lucy, la soeur de Jimmy le tronc (vous savez : celle qui n'a ni oreilles ni anus). La belle histoire dura 3 mois et s'acheva pour des raisons purement sexuelles. En effet, Johnny le prompt aimait pratiquer la sodomie. et avec Lucy, ce n'était pas possible. Mais, au début, par amour pour Lucy, il décida de prendre sur lui et de laisser tomber sa "passion". Mais il finit par craquer et s'en alla sodomiser ailleurs. Lucy le sut et le quitta sur le champ. Pauvre Johnny le prompt.


il est con johnny le prompt ,il aurait pu lui offrir un anus artificiel


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il est con johnny le prompt ,il aurait pu lui offrir un anus artificiel




Ou le construire lui-même à grand coup de perceuse-visseuse :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il est con johnny le prompt ,il aurait pu lui offrir un anus artificiel



Tiens. Ça me donne une idée. Après Johnny le prompt, Johnny le con.

Johnny le con est tellement con que, quand il dit un truc intelligent (c'est rare mais ça arrive), il se retourne pour voir si ce n'est pas quelqu'un d'autre qui l'a dit.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le con ne se mouche jamais...ça lui réchauffe la bouche en coulant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy le con ne se mouche jamais...ça lui réchauffe la bouche en coulant



   

PS : ce n'est pas Jimmy, c'est Johnny.


----------



## Jec (6 Janvier 2006)

Jimmy le tronc vient de trouver du travail !! Il va bosser dans une banque. Et il va travailler en relation directe avec la direction !!

Mais comment fait Jimmy le tronc !?!? Il va faire press-papier du directeur général...

Plus "pauvre" Jimmy le tronc... bientôt riche !!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Johnny le con fait des trous dans ses préservatifs...pour quand même avoir des enfants


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

Johnny le con il est même encore plus con que KIKI


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Jérémy l'abscons dit : "Fusionner les jimmy, les tony et les johnny et vous obtiendrez du fromage, donc la date de la résurection molle !"


Punaise, il est abscons Jérémy !


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jérémy l'abscons dit : "Fusionner les jimmy, les tony et les johnny et vous obtiendrez du fromage, donc la date de la résurection molle !"
> 
> 
> Punaise, il est abscons Jérémy !



Il n'arrete pas de faire des bétises ...vu que Abscon est près de Cambrai.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Il y a Gontran le couillu... fils du conte Morte Couille et de la princesse Flasknichon..

C'était un fière chevalier, toujours en première ligne à la bataille...

Mort tragiquement lors d'un tournoi...ses parties transpercées par le trait d'une pucelle en chaleur...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Voilà désormais deux semaines que Jimmy vous regarde vous foutre de sa gueule sans pouvoir rien faire  - Natascia était partie passer les fêtes dans son ouzbekistan natal, elle l'avait laissé devant MacGé pour qu'il se tienne tranquille...

Elle est revenue, la vie va reprendre pour Jimmy le tronc.
(pauvre Jimmy le tronc)

"Voilà bien une fin heureuse pour un conte de noël d'une archaïque modernité" clame Jérémy l'abscons tandis que la délicate ouzbeck introduit l'entonoir dans le gosier de Jimmy (c'est l'heure de la bouillie !!!)

C'est fous ce qu'il peut être abscons, ce Jérémy !!!

"Falut fande d'enboiréééééé" ajoute Jimmy (c'est dur de parler la bouche pleine de bouillie)


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 6 troncs préssés?



Bien vu l'aveugle !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2006)

Gontran le Couillu s'en est allé dans le grand Nord canadien chasser Couillu le 
caribou. Mais il s'est fait abattre par des chasseurs qui l'ont suivi à la trace et l'ont confondu avec Couillu le caribou. Et oui, Gontran le Couillu avait lui aussi les profiterolles qui traînaient dans la glace.


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Gontran le Couillu s'en est allé dans le grand Nord canadien chasser Couillu le
> caribou. Mais il s'est fait abattre par des chasseurs qui l'ont suivi à la trace et l'ont confondu avec Couillu le caribou. Et oui, Gontran le Couillu avait lui aussi les profiterolles qui traînaient dans la glace.



[accent québéquois]Noenoeil le méchant trappeur, aliâs Nazi Crockett, à encore frappé, calice ! [/accent québéquois]


----------

